# Chance - special 4year old Briard



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

With West Yorkshire Dog Rescue
is in "Dogs looking for Special homes" because s*he has fear related issues*, and needs confident, calm dog experienced owners to improve her social skills.

Chance is a pedigree Briard and she is a sensitive, loving, affectionate dog. 
Chance has been clipped as her coat was very matted. She is fostered at an isolated smallholding where she is always off lead, and is *living as part of a group of 12 dogs* and gets on very well with all of them. She sleeps in the kitchen with 8 dogs and shares her bed with a terrier or two. She is able to be crated for short times without distress provided the crate is large enough. *She is house trained and not destructive.* Although she is nervous on meeting new dogs we have never seen her fight. *She barks at strangers when they walk past or on arrival at the house but after being given a few pieces of cheese she is best friends.*

We encourage you to *investigate and research the breed before considering* Chance as she is typical of the breed characteristics.
The Briard is a large, powerful herding dog with an exceptional hearing ability. It has a thick double coat that takes a lot of maintenance.

Briards are kind but have a strong protective instinct so making them a wonderful, alert watchdog. A long history of working with humans makes them intelligent with a good memory, and playful. They can be a challenge because of their size and strength and need to be well handled by experienced large dog owners.
*This is not a breed for the first time dog owner* or for people who cannot ensure that boundaries of behaviour are understood in a consistent, kind manner. Briards do not respond well to unkind, harsh, training methods and do not understand a quick temper or anger or unjust treatment. They need to be treated with respect.

Briards need attention, entertainment and activity to be happy and must not be left alone for long periods and allowed to get bored. They are suspicious of strangers until they get to know them. They very loyal to their families but do not like to be teased by children. They are very loyal and will reward their owners kindness tenfold.;

This rescue has made a huge investment in time, money and help from dog behaviourists and *improved her fear related issues with new dogs and new people.* However there is a lot more work to do with Chance which will be a long process and so will need very dedicated people.

We are looking for a c*alm, quiet, child free home with experienced, patient and confident owners* who are prepared to work with Chance to improve her socialisation with people and dogs. Briard experience would be great but equally, owners who have previously lived with breeds such as Rottweilers or German Shepherds will be likely to have the required experience and skills to live happily with Chance.

Finally *we are looking for owners who have a lot of land* for example a smallholding or similar so that she can have plenty of controlled off lead exercise. However she must be kept indoors as part of a loving family and *not kennelled outside*.

Neutered, vaccinated, treated for fleas and worms
Contact Judith 07825324892


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Gorgeous Chance is still looking for that special someone. Surely her right home is just round the corner? She has been waiting since early summer for the special home


----------

